# Middle-Eastern Background, Would I have problems Hitchhiking the west coast?



## deleted user (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm a 23 male, going to hitchhike from Seattle to Mexico, but I was wondering, would I have any problems because of my race, from either getting picked up or problems with racism? My parents are from the middle east, and I have similar skin tone to a latino, but I was born and raised in Canada. I'm not big, I am 5'9 and weigh 140lbs. I have a little facial hair, but not a full beard, if that matters.

I never thought much about this, but this American I met told me to be cautious of rural areas and that they carry guns and recommended that I Hitchhiked with a girl... Not sure if he said it because of my race or because of hitchhiking in general.

English is my native tongue, so I could pretend I'm Latino or Native and give a false name, but would those races be subject to similar racism?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 24, 2018)

i can't speak to your question 100% since im a white guy, but the west coast tends to be much more friendly in terms of race relations and ease of hitchhiking than say, the deep south. so i think you'll be fine, just take the usual precautions.

my advice is to hitch as much of the 101 and coastway as possible, since the I-5 highway is both boring in terms of scenery and harder to hitchhike since you can't walk on the freeway (unless you're in oregon).


----------



## deleted user (Apr 24, 2018)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## siid (Apr 24, 2018)

Im brown im latina most people think im native or middle eastern I havent faced problems with other people or getting rides while traveling or hitch hiking because of my race that i can think of right now

the only problems i can remember having is racism from cops and the courts 

i think the route from mex to seattle is a pretty friendly chill route ive done it and was very confused by how friendly everyone was im from the east coast so it felt like a completely different world , to me anyways Haha


----------



## deleted user (Apr 24, 2018)

Perfect, I was starting to doubt my trip, but I'm feeling reassured now. Thanks!


----------



## siid (Apr 24, 2018)

AfterOutlandishness said:


> Perfect, I was starting to doubt my trip, but I'm feeling reassured now. Thanks!


 
omg nooo haha dont doubt it you’ll be okay itll be fun post on here if you run into any trouble or need any help


----------



## deleted user (Apr 25, 2018)

Will do, Thank you!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 26, 2018)

You should most definitely should be fine! That route is all sorts of beautiful and like @siid said the west is a completely different world.

But for the record posing as a latino isn't gonna win you any brownie points with the rural people that American kid was talking about. My go to used to be was to tell people I'm Italian instead of Mexican, it worked since I have light skin. 

Truthfully I only had to do that once. When I got picked up by neo-nazis. In southern Illinois. Which is no where near where you'll be. Haha


----------



## muff cabbage (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm a female-bodied, queer desi. Visibly brown, lightskinned. I haven't run into any direct problems yet having to do with my race, just regular microagressions. I obviously do not know what it's like to be profiled as a brown man but I have found that outside opinions about places you haven't been are way different than how they are- I was nervous on doing the south on my own because there are so many misconceptions about it and I ended up having a great time n meeting some cool ass people. And definitely gauge people out w ur judgement- like you don't owe any stranger an explanation of your identity in situations where that would feel unsafe. People rarely guess that I'm south asian they usually assume I'm latinx, native, middle eastern etc. I've never felt the need to lie about my race or anything like that.


----------



## PeaceLoveHarmony (Apr 26, 2018)

AfterOutlandishness said:


> I'm a 23 male, going to hitchhike from Seattle to Mexico, but I was wondering, would I have any problems because of my race, from either getting picked up or problems with racism? My parents are from the middle east, and I have similar skin tone to a latino, but I was born and raised in Canada. I'm not big, I am 5'9 and weigh 140lbs. I have a little facial hair, but not a full beard, if that matters.
> 
> I never thought much about this, but this American I met told me to be cautious of rural areas and that they carry guns and recommended that I Hitchhiked with a girl... Not sure if he said it because of my race or because of hitchhiking in general.
> 
> English is my native tongue, so I could pretend I'm Latino or Native and give a false name, but would those races be subject to similar racism?


When you leaving brother? Im gonna be hitchhiking down the california coast starting June 1st if your in Cali by then hit me up we should hang out!.


----------



## deleted user (Apr 26, 2018)

PeaceLoveHarmony said:


> When you leaving brother? Im gonna be hitchhiking down the california coast starting June 1st if your in Cali by then hit me up we should hang out!.


I'll be leaving in like two months, I'll be in Seattle on June 27. So i might be in cali around mid July. If your still around by then, i'll hit you up for sure


----------



## Sameer (Apr 28, 2018)

Don't believe the fear-mongering that you have read in the media. Don't live in fear just take the necessary precautions. I have been living in a van for 6 years and my name is Sameer Ali. Maybe my comments don't have any value because I don't hitch. I have been to every bum fuck community in the southwest and up and down the West Coast and never had a problem. There are a lot of good people and of course, a few assholes. Be open, Friendly, and cautious. Just do it! Just go have a good time! We are all brothers and sisters and I think you will be amazed how friendly people are. The West Coast and the Southwest are wonderful places to travel. I think you'll find in most cases that people are just people.


----------



## Sameer (Apr 28, 2018)

I think you will find that things are not as others might have you believe. Traveling is worth all the effort.


----------



## caffine addict (May 3, 2018)

AfterOutlandishness said:


> Perfect, thanks!


Be on the look out for the bandage man, he haunts hwy 101 in oregon (there been reports of people getting attacked by him, and some lucky people would find a ripped strip of bandage that smells of rotting flesh).


----------



## caffine addict (May 3, 2018)

But be careful if you happen to be in the woods of oregon we got bears,mountain lions and sasquatch.


----------



## junkpolecat99 (May 3, 2018)

siid said:


> Im brown im latina most people think im native or middle eastern I havent faced problems with other people or getting rides while traveling or hitch hiking because of my race that i can think of right now
> 
> the only problems i can remember having is racism from cops and the courts
> 
> i think the route from mex to seattle is a pretty friendly chill route ive done it and was very confused by how friendly everyone was im from the east coast so it felt like a completely different world , to me anyways Haha



No kidding. I can't get over how negative and miserable the fucking vibe is in Michigan. Fuck this place hard. Everybody stays in line and follows the fucking rules.


----------



## wrkrsunite (May 11, 2018)

Polly only if you tried to hitch a ride on a commercial jet liner. ( I know, I even amaze myself with my level of immaturity).


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 26, 2018)

Hitching the 101 in California is prolly one of my favorite road's to hitch on.


----------



## Clem (Jun 19, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> my advice is to hitch as much of the 101 and coastway as possible, since the I-5 highway is both boring in terms of scenery and harder to hitchhike since you can't walk on the freeway (unless you're in oregon).



I don't think you can walk on most or even all of 101 either. At least all the onramps I happened to be at had "no pedestrian" signs.

Edit: My apologies, it's a matter of freeway vs highway sections. Guess I was just unlucky.


----------

